# Tire Pressure



## DAPOINT (Sep 1, 2004)

I know I must have seen this information before, but I can't find it now. Need recomended tire pressure for both front and rear tires on a 1054 tractor. Any help would be great.

DA


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

DA
Front 16X6.50-8 takes 8 PSI
Rear 23X8.50-12 takes 8 PSI


----------

